# Powder coated wheels how do they hold up?



## MUDRIDER2012 (Apr 28, 2012)

I have a set of Wheel and I was thinking about having them powder coated, But I have never had anything done before and was trying to see if anyone could tell me how they will hold up. I do a lot of mud and water riding and just don't want to pay to have them done and the powder coat starts to come off.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

I had an old set of 14" ITP's that were all messed up and had them powder coated for $100. Never gave me a single problem and held up great in the sandy mud to.


----------

